# HauntForum Halloween Music List - Add your suggestions



## Hauntiholik

I don't think we have a thread for this so let's start one!

Do you have some favorite tunes that you listen to when making props or just to get you into the spirit?

List the songs not the genre. This list may prove useful to members looking for music to play at a party or get someone interested in a band/artist they haven't heard of before.

I'll update the list with your play list suggestions!

http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=14835


----------



## RoxyBlue

Anything by Midnight Syndicate


----------



## sharpobject

I like to listen to movie music while working - so for Halloween season - it's scary movie music.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Bahaus, White Zombie/Rob Zombie, Nox Arcana, Dead Can Dance, lots of horror movie soundtracks, and like RoxyBlue said, anything by Midnight Syndicate.


----------



## groovie ghoulie

Black Sabbath!!! Plenty to choose from

Tito and Tarantula - After Dark ( from Dusk till Dawn)

Alice Cooper- I love the Dead, Sick Things, etc. etc.

Doctor John - Season of the Witch (Blues Bros 2)

I'll have more, great idea for a thread!!


----------



## Terrormaster

Anything by Nox Arcana, Lustmord, Allicorn, John Carpenter, Collide, various gothic electronic, early Midnight Syndicate (before Vargo left the band and formed Nox Arcana, their last three CD's were terrible).


----------



## Hauntiholik

Hmmmm. I was hoping for playlists of artists and songs rather than generic descriptions.


----------



## groovie ghoulie

the Who- Boris the spider
The Police- Murder by Numbers, Bring On The Night
Screamin Jay Hawkins- Put a Spell On You
Link Wray- Rumble
Edgar Winter- Frankenstein
Don Dixon- Praying Mantis
Jim Carroll- People who Died


----------



## groovie ghoulie

And 
Electric Light Orchestra- In The Hall Of The Mtn. King
Jeff Beck- Ain't Superstitious
Guns N' Roses- Sympathy for the Devil
Rolling Stones-Dancing with Mr.D


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Hauntiholik said:


> Hmmmm. I was hoping for playlists of artists and songs rather than generic descriptions.


 Oooh, well in that case......

The Cure--Sleep When I'm Dead & Love Song
Christian Death--Believers of the Unpure
Bauhaus--Bela Lugosi's Dead
Cannibal Corpse--Hammer Smashed Face
The Sisters of Mercy--Lucretia, My Reflection
Danzig--Mother & Black Aria (the whole cd,tracks run together)
Rob Zombie--American Witch
===Geez, there's so many to list !!=====:voorhees:


----------



## Don Givens

Black Sabath - Black Sabath, The Wizard
Alice Cooper - Welcome to my Nightmare, The Black Widow, 
Beatles - Helter Skelter, Revolution #9
King Diamond - Halloween, Haunted, ... really just about anything.
Type O Negative - Hallow's Eve


----------



## Parabola

Tool-Vicarious
Ween-Roses are Free
Skinny Puppy-pretty much anything...
Mars Volta-Aberinkula
The Tea Party-Lullaby
Cradle of Filfth-Her Ghost in the Fog
Aphex Twin-Come to Daddy
Tool-Disposition/Reflection
Queens of the Stoneage-First it Giveth


----------



## Don Givens

Tool - Disgustipated


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Pretty much everything that you all have posted, but a few more from track lists on CD- 

Tarantula Ghoul and The Gravediggers - Graveyard Rock
Don Hinson and The Rigamorticians -
Riboflavin-Flavored, Non-Carbonated, Polyunsatured Blood
Bobby Bare - Vampira
The Crewnecks - Rockin' Zombie
Griz Green - Jam At The Mortuary
The MSR Singers - Monster Man
The Abominable Surfmen - Monster Surfer
Bobby 'Boris' Jones - Surfer Smash
Jupiter Jones - The Spook Spoke
Bob Mcfadden and Dor - I Dig You Baby
Albert DeSalvo - Strangler In The Night
Kenny and The Fiends - House on haunted hill
Buddy Morrow and His Orchestra - The Raven
The Modernaires - The Rockin' Ghost
Bob Rosengarden and Phil Kraus - Satan Takes a Holiday
Boris Karloff and Friends - Ha Ha Ha/The Bride Of Frankenstein
Groovie Goolies - Goolie Garden
Hap Palmer - Haunted House
Bruce Haack and Norman Bridwel - The Witch's Vacation
Criswell - Someone Walked Over My Grave
Billy DeMarcus - Drac's Back
The Creatures - Mostly Ghostly
Tyrone A' Saurus and his Cro-Magnons - The Monster Twist
Mann Drake - Vampire's Ball
he Hamburger Brothers - Omar The Vampire
The Zanies - The Mad Scientist
The Cool Ghoul - You Can't Ghoul Me
Ted Cassidy (music by Gary Paxton) - The Lurch
The Detergents - Igor's Cellar
Cathy Mills - Monster Hop
Glen Ryle - Wolf Gal
Jimmy Cross - I Want My Baby Back
Count Baltes and The Egors - Opening The Coffin
“Dracula Prince of Darkness” King Horror
“The Vampire” The Upsetters
“Doctor Satan Echo Chamber” The Success All Stars
“Dracula” The Vulcans
“Kill Them All” Lee “Scratch” Perry
“Ten to Twelve” The Upsetters
“Blacula” The Crystalites
“Bells of Death” Augustus Pablo
“Spooky” Boris Gardiner
“Disco Devil” Lee “Scratch” Perry
“Dr. Heckle and Mr. Jibe” The Dorsey Brothers	
“Dry Bones” Fred Waring & His Pennsylvanians 
“Halloween” Betty Grable 
“He’s Dead But He Won’t Gracie Fields 
Lie Down”	
“Hush, Here Comes the Henry Hall’s Dance Orchestra
Bogeyman”
“It Must Be Swell to Be Alex Bartha’s Hotel Traymore Orchestra
Laying Out Dead”
“Me and the Ghost Upstairs”	Fred Astaire
“Midnight in a Madhouse” Chick Webb & The Savoy Ballroom Orchestra
“Nightmare” Artie Shaw
“Quoth the Raven” Ella Mae Morse & Kirby Grant Orchestra
“Riders in the Sky” Peggy Lee
“The Ghost of Smokey Joe” Cab Calloway
“The Yodellin’ Ghost” Bing Crosby & The Andrews Sisters 
“Monster Mash” Boris Picket
“Dinner With Dracula” Zacherley
“The Blob” The Five Blobs
“Haunted House” Ray Stevens
“Purple People Eater” Ray Stevens
“Time Warp” Rocky Horror 
“My Son The Vampire” Alan Sherman
“Attack of the Killer Tomatoes”	Theme
“Transylvania Twist” Boris Pickett
“Werewolf Watusi” Boris Pickett
“Witch Doctor” David Seville
“Ghostbusters” Theme
“Adams Family Theme” Theme
“Munsters Theme” Theme
“Werewolves of London” Warren Zevon	
“Monster Holiday” Boris Pickett
“Martian Hop” The Ran-Dells
“Time Warp” The Chimpmunks
“Spooky” Tommy Fandango


----------



## Draik41895

Bark at The Moon-Ozzy


----------



## HauntCast

You guys have just set up my Hauntcast playlist for the next 5 years.
Haunti, do you want to be my music director for the show?


----------



## Hauntiholik

djchrisb said:


> Haunti, do you want to be my music director for the show?


Sure! Does that mean that you get the complaints Chris?


----------



## HauntCast

Sure, I'll take care of all the troublemakers for you. Pick 2 songs for next episode and make sure they are different in style. Let's see how you do. I like your picks for this episode. It's almost finished. 
Keep the kids out of ear shot


----------



## Hauntiholik

djchrisb said:


> Keep the kids out ear shot


LMAO!! Duly noted.


----------



## chisox100

666 the Number of the Beast- Iron Maiden

Psychosocial- Slipknot

IV- X Japan

My Plauge- Slipknot

Dracula- Rob Zombie

Chased through the Woods- Waking the Cadaver

Blood Drenched Execution- Cannibal Corpse

Hammer Smashed Face- Cannibal Corpse


----------



## Sinister

Lets see what I can come up with:

Shame on the Night-Dio
I Put a Spell on You-Marilyn Manson
Help Me, I'm in Hell-Nine Inch Nails
The Dawn of Eternity-Cradle of Filth
Black No. 1-Type O Negative
Night Prowler-AC/DC
Five Finger Crawl-Danzig
Bela Lugosi's Dead-Bauhaus
Take Me Away-Blue Oyster Cult
In The Beginning.../Shout At The Devil-Motley Crue
Number of the Beast-Iron Maiden
Angels-The 69 Eyes
Pretty in a Casket-Blitzkid
Heaven and Hell-Black Sabbath
Dead in Hollywood-Murderdolls
Seasons in the Abyss-Slayer
Prince of Darkness-Megadeth
Trick or Treat theme-Fastway
Scary Song-Frankenstein Drag Queens From Planet 13
Nightgown-The Rosedales
All American Massacre-Wednesday 13
The Creeper-Molly Hatchet
Dawn of the Dead theme-The Goblins
Unholy-KISS
Sympathy For the Devil-The Rolling Stones
Blisters-Coal Chamber
Watch The Sky For Me-Powerman 5000
The Green Manalishi-Judas Priest
Haunted House of Rock-Whodini
Matchstick Men-Ozzy Osbourne

I got 30 in there. There are several songs by many of those artists I mentioned above that would make any list. Danzig, CoF, Manson, Wednesday 13, Bauhaus immediately come to mind.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Thanks Sinister! The list has been updated.


----------



## chisox100

i have a few more:

Chased through the Woods- Waking the Cadaver

Blood Drenched Execution- Cannibal Corpse

Hammer Smashed Face- Cannibal Corpse

Bark at the Moon- Ozzy Osbourne

Wanted Dead or Alive- Bon Jovi

Black Magic Women- Santana

I don't wanna stop- Black Sabbith

Superbeast- Rob Zombie


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Here's a few from my collection. Tried not to repeat. Many of these artists you could pick just about any of their songs. Enjoy.

"Jack the Ripper" - Screamin' Lord Sutch
"She's Fallen in Love with the Monster Man" - Screamin' Lord Sutch
"Dinner with Drac, Pt.1" - John Zacherle
"Castin' My Spell" - Marci Lee & Johnny Otis
"Horror Movie" - Skyhooks
"Whistlin' Past the Graveyard" - Screamin' Jay Hawkins
"Frenzy" - Screamin' Jay Hawkins
"I Was a Teenage Werewolf" - The Cramps
"Creature from the Black Leather Lagoon" - The Cramps
"Surfin' Dead" - The Cramps
"Humanoids from the Deep" - The Killcreeps
"Night of the Vampire" - Roky Erickson
"I Walked with a Zombie" - Roky Erickson
"Burn the Flames" - Roky Erickson
"Ghost Town" - The Specials
"Monster Hash" - The Toyes
"Trick or Treat" - Necromantix
"Batman, Wolfman, Frankenstein or Dracula" - The Diamonds
"Doin' the Zombie" - Chubby Checker
"Dark Night" - The Blasters
"Scarecrow" - Ministry
"Scary Monsters (and Super Creeps)" - David Bowie
"Vampire Girl" - Jonathan Richman
"(She's My) Vampire Girl" - Groovie Ghoulies
"Halloween" - Siouxsie & The Banshees
"Attack of the 50 Ft. Woman" - The Tubes
"Spookshow Baby" - Rob Zombie
"Kiss of Death (Burn Baby Burn)" - Rob Zombie & Alice Cooper
"Mama Told Me Not To Come" - Three Dog Night
"Witch Queen of New Orleans" - Redbone
"Spooky" - Classics IV
"Red Right Hand" - Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds
"Aim for the Head" - Creature Feature
"Gorgeous Frankenstein" - Gorgeous Frankenstein
"Tale of the Headless Horseman" - Kay Starr
"Monsters Lead Such Interesting Lives" - Mel Torme
"Cemetery Gates" - Pantera
"Prey" - Seraphim Shock
"After Dark" - Seraphim Shock
"End of Everything" - Stereomud
"Diary of a Madman" - Ozzy Osbourne
"Shadow of the Wind" - Black Sabbath
"Bloodstained Lies" - Judas Priest
"Looks That Kill" - Motley Crue
"Love Bites" - Nevermore
"Digging Up the Corpses" - Devildriver

and

"Zombie Prostitute" - Voltaire :winketon:


Johnny Thunder... We seriously need to party, brother. LOL.


----------



## Sinister

Here go a few more from me:

Black Magic Woman-Santana
Witchy Woman-The Eagles
Devil Woman-Cliff Richard
Teenage Frankenstein-Alice Cooper
Karen Black-The Deathriders
The Scream on Halloween-The Browns
Riders on The Storm-The Doors
I'm Your Boogie Man-White Zombie
Look What The Bats Dragged In-Wednesday 13
Frankenstein-The Edgar Winter Group
Superstition-Stevie Wonder
Something Wicked This Way Comes-Nuclear Assault
The Family Ghost-King Diamond
Deeper-Danzig
Ghouls Night Out-Misfits
Werewolves of London-Warren Zevon
Go To Hell-Megadeth
Halloween-Helloween
Give 'Em The Axe-Lizzy Borden
Big Black Hearse-Forbidden Dimension
Bloodline-Slayer
Tomorrow Never Knows-Our Lady Peace
Blade Theme-Marco Beltrami & Danny Saber
Bad Moon Rising-Creedence Clearwater Revival
Possum Kingdom-Toadies
In The Night-Bauhaus
Godzilla-Blue Oyster Cult
The Witch-The Cult
Hellraiser/Hellraiser II: Hellbound Themes- Christopher Young
Pretend That We're Dead-L7
Blackhole Sun-Soundgarden
Devils-The 69 Eyes
Dope Hat-Marilyn Manson
Scream, Blacula Scream-Psychocharger
Wolfskin Killer-Zombeast
Ghost Town-The Specials
Spellbound-AC/DC
The Ghost of Tom Joad-Rage Against The Machine
Hell Awaits (Either Slayer, or CoF version will do)
Scream Until You Like It-W.A.S.P.


----------



## scream1973

Drowning Pool - "Bodies"
Slayer - "South of Heaven"


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hey Haunti here's a few more from 2 more discs I have- I don't think they're mentioned.

Rob Zombie - Halloween Hootenanny
Rob Zombie/Ghastly Ones - Halloween (She Get So Mean)
Reverand Horton Heat - The Halloween Dance 
The Bomboras - A Fistful of Terror
Southern Culture On The Skids - Werewolf 
Satan's Pilgrims -Gravewalk 
Frenchy - Ribcage Mambo 
Rocket From The Crypt - I Drink Blood
The Amazing Crowns - Little Demon 
The Swingin' Neckbreakers - No Costume, No Candy 
Los Straitjackets- Munster's Theme
Zacherle/Southern Culture on the Skids - Sinister Purpose 
The Born Losers - Werewolves on Wheels 
Deadbolt - Psychic Voodoo Doll 
Ghastly Ones - Banshee Beach 
The Dead Elvi - Creature Stole My Surfboard
Davie Allan & The Phantom Surfters - Extrasensory Deception 
Legendary Invisible Men - Spooks Night Out
Zacherle - Happy Halloween

Frankie Stein and His Ghouls:
Weerdo the Wolf
Goon River
A Hearse is not a Home
3 Little Weirds
Lullaby of Ghost Land
Knives and Lovers
Little Ghoul Blue
Ghoul Days
Little Brown Bug
Neck Twist

All by Spike Jones:
Monster Movie Ball
My Heart Sings
Spooktacular Finale
I Only Have Eyes For You 
Poisen To Poisen 
Teenage Brain Surgeon 
(All Of A Sudden) My Heart Sings
Everything Happens To Me (Lament By Frankenstein)
The Fiendager 
Cocoanut Grave 
Monster Movie Ball
Tammy 
My Old Flame 
This Is Your Death
Two Heads Are Better Than One 
Funeral Death March


----------



## Hauntiholik

Thanks guys! The list has been updated.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Frank Sinatra "Witchcraft"
Godsmack "Voodoo"
Keely Smith & Louis Prima "That Old Black Magic"


----------



## tcarter

I usually just listen to the little demon in my head that makes me obsessed with building Props. He has a good voice, but unfortunately, all he sings is children's music, and he only speaks swahili, so I have no idea what the heck he's singing about. But I digress , as I usually drown him out with my own plethora of colorful expletives that I spew as I work.


----------



## DeathTouch

"Haunted" - Distrubed


----------



## skeletonowl

chisox100 said:


> Chased through the Woods- Waking the Cadaver


oh god not Waking the Cadaver lol I love them they are so ridiculous but isn't every gore grind band?

The Misfits- Ghoul's Night Out

I can't belive you all forgot the Misfits 

A lot of good choices so far and props to whoever put Tool and Lustmord


----------



## Hauntiholik

skeletonowl said:


> The Misfits- Ghoul's Night Out


Ghoul's Night Out was in the list. They didn't put "The" before "Misfits".

I'm trying to fix the misspellings and remove the duplicates as I go.


----------



## Sinister

It is *Misfits* but some people put "The" in front of the word. Six of one, half a dozen of another. But I didn't forget them. I was the one who suggested the song.


----------



## Sinister

All three of *Wednesday 13*'s studio albums: _Transylvania 90210, Fang Bang, Skeletons.

_Halloween 365-Sid Terror's Undead
Cold Ethel-Alice Cooper

*Type O Negative*'s _Bloody Kisses _(The whole album)

*Frankenstein Drag Queens From Planet 13*'s _Night of the Living Drag Queens _(The whole album)

Mark Harvey's albums-_Pumpkinland I, II, III _(Frighteners can back me on this one. Right, Jeff? )

Christopher Young's albums for the music scores from *Hellraiser *and *Hellbound: Hellraiser II*

Bring Your Daughter to the Slaughter-Iron Maiden
Hollow Hills-Bauhaus
Spooky-Atlanta Rhythm Section

*Murderdolls:
*Love at First Fright
She Was a Teenage Zombie
Graverobbing U.S.A.
Dawn of the Dead
B-Movie Scream Queen
Welcome to the Strange

*Nine Inch Nails-*_Ghosts I-VI _(The whole album)

Cold-Static X
Don't Fear The Reaper-Blue Oyster Cult
War Pigs-Black Sabbath
Evil Eyes-Dio
Wicked Pussycat-Danzig

*Danzig*'s first self titled album, also _Danzig II: Lucifuge _(The whole album) and _Danzig III: How The Gods Kill_ (The whole album)


----------



## Sinister

The Soundtracks for *Dawn of the Dead *(original), *The Thing, The Howling* and *Re-Animator*.

Superstition-Stevie Wonder
Kiss The Skull-Danzig
Enter Sandman-Metallica
At Dawn They Sleep-Slayer


----------



## TERBobob

Rob Zombie - Feel So Numb

One year I used the first minute ( maybe less ) of Lynard Skynyrd's "LAST REBEL" for only used in my cemetary with a 65 watt floodlamp and fog machine ( was in the back side section of my yard )


----------



## ithurt

Fiend4Halloween said:


> Bahaus,


bauhaus! cool not many of us fans left!

as for mine:
misfits (both singers, but I tend to prefer the later guy, I know for shame!)
nekromantics
tiger army
lots of psycho-billy
cherry poppin daddies- gets me all excited
love and rockets
the cure
husker du
I have 80 gigs of mp3's in the garage but this is what generally falls into rotation when prop building.
mostly misfits though they just set the mood for me.


----------



## Hauntiholik

The list has been updated with songs and album titles. Thanks!


----------



## IshWitch

Don't you mean "Dragula" by Rob Zombie?
I LOVE that song!


----------



## Hauntiholik

You are correct IshWitch. It's "Dragula"


----------



## IshWitch

I love these lists!
No matter how many are done, I always discover some new and cool song!

For one thing it has really turned me on to the HorrorPops. Great music to build props by!


----------



## IshWitch

And Haunti, I wanted to thank you so much for the work you've put into consolidating this and putting it into alpha order!
Fangtastic!
;D


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Screamin' Jay Hawkins "I Put A Spell On You"
Ron & Bill "It"
Big T. Tyler "King Kong"
The Atomic Fireballs "Man With The Hex"
The Duponts "Screamin' Ball At Dracula Hall"
The Jayhawks "The Thing"
Bobby Goldsboro "Voodoo Woman"
The Frantics "Werewolf"
Redbone "Witch Queen of New Orleans"


----------



## Hauntiholik

The list has been updated. Thx.


----------



## stygma

one of my favorites.

Dead Valentine - Pro Jekt


----------



## DarkShadows

It's hard choosing just songs as I just load up the 5 disc cdplayer and let it go thru but heres the good ones..

Bleeding Through - Love lost in a hail of gun fire
Bleeding Through - Revenge I seek
Bleeding Through - on wings of Lead
As I lay dying - Forever
As I lay dying - 94 hours
As I lay dying - Wrath upon ourselves
As I lay dying - This is who we are
Disturbed - The night
Godsmack - Speak
KillSwitch Engage - When Darkness Falls
KoRn - Got the life
Mudvayne - Dull boy
Mushroom Head - The Dream is over


Now Full Cd's... All the songs are good

Linkin Park - Hybrid Theory
Slipknot - Iowa
Slipknot - Volume 3. Subliminal Verses


----------



## Hauntiholik

Joe Black - "The Tragic Tale Of Peter Scarecrow"


----------



## Decrepit Desecr8shun

Dnt 4get Concrete Blonde...just about the whole album "Bloodletting"!~Luv Danzig,but prefer Sam Hain...even got tha skull tattoo!(18 yrs old n just about ready for a touch up_the tat,not me!)


----------



## Hauntiholik

"There's Something in the Graveyard" E.J. Wells


----------



## Johnny Thunder

"Grave Digger" - The Aggrolites


----------



## EvilLump

"Halloween" The Misfits


----------



## Hauntiholik

The list has been updated. Thanks!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hey Haunti -

I stumbled upon a similar thread on another board and don't think we had these on the list:

Band - Song title

Freddie and the Hitchhikers - Sinners
Howlin' Wolf - I Ain't Superstitious
Travis Boomer - Fowl Owl
Nina Simone - I Put A Spell On You
Charlie Daniels Band - Legend of Wooley Swamp
The Birthday Party - Release the Bats
Tom Waits - What's He Building in There?, Cemetery Polka, The Earth Dies Screaming, Whispering Past the Graveyard
Those Darn Accordions - Mothra
Antsy Pants - Vampire
The Swingers - Night Walk
John Cali - Satan Takes a Holiday
The Gravestone Four - Rigor Mortis
Creed Taylor Orchestra - Monster Meet
Ray Stevens - Sittin' Up With the Dead
The Kingston Trio - With Her Head Tucked Underneath Her Arm
Concrete Blonde - Bloodletting
Barnes & Barnes - Cemetery Girls
Five Man Electrical Band - Werewolf
Whodini - The Haunted House of Rock
Bo Diddley - Bo Meets the Monster
Weird Al - Nature Trail to Hell; Slime Creatures from Outer Space
The Tubes - Attack of the 50 Foot Woman
Cream - Strange Brew
David Bowie - Please Mr. Gravedigger
Blue Oyster Cult - Nosferatu
The Ventures - Fear
Santana - Evil Ways
Alice Cooper - This House Is Haunted
The Horrorpops - Walk Like A Zombie
HIM - Vampire Heart
The Horrors - Jack the Ripper
Janet Jackson - Black Cat
Barenaked Ladies - Grim Grinning Ghosts
Cowboy Mouth - Voodoo Shoppe
Los Straightjackets - Rockula
Whitestarr - Vampire
Lordi - Beast Loose in Paradise
Alias - Haunted Heart
Diablo Swing Orchestra - Balrog Boogie
Fantomas - Spider Baby
Pink Floyd - Waiting for the Worms
Faith No More - Surprise You're Dead
Kerli - Creepshow
The Damned - Grimly Fiendish
Webb Wilder and the Beatnecks - Horror Hayride
Depeche Mode - The Dead of Night
Rancid - Ghost Band
Spinal Tap - Back from the Dead
Dream Theater - A Nightmare to Remember
Kaviar - Death Orgy 9000
Bruce Springsteen - A Night with the Jersey Devil
The October Country - My Girlfriend is a Witch
CA Quintet - Trip Through Hell, Cold Spider, Fortune Teller's Lie
Hamilton Streetcar - Invisible People
The Green Slimes - Green Slime
The Five Blobs - The Blob
The Blasters - Dark Night
Dave Edmunds - Creature From the Black Lagoon
Barrence Whitfield & the Savages - Madhouse
John Buzon Trio - Mr. Ghost Goes to Town
The Three Suns - The Haunted Guitar
The Creed Taylor Orchestra - The Haunted House
The Subsonics - Frankenstein
Captain Beefheart - Big Eyes Beans from Venus
Johnny Otis Group - Casting My Spell On You


----------



## Hauntiholik

Great find JT! I'll get those added.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

The Chesterfield Kings - Running Through My Nightmares
The Fuzztones - I'm the Wolfman
Howlin' Wolf - Howlin' for My Baby
Minus 5 - Lies of the Living Dead
Roky Erickson and the Aliens - I Walked With a Zombie
Jarvis Humbly - Man With the X-Ray Eyes
Sweatmaster - I'm a Demon and I love Rock and Roll
Tegan and Sara - Walking With a Ghost
The Stems - She's a Monster
Carl Perkins - Put Your Cat Clothes On
Donovan - Season of the Witch


----------



## Spooky1

Queens of the Stone Age - Burn the Witch


----------



## Evil Andrew

While looking for some good piano /organ sheet music to learn for next year, I came across some Tchaikovsky. In a series of songs for children, called "Album for the Young" you will find 
1- A New Doll 
2 - The Sick Doll
3- The Doll's Funeral

These are links where you can hear The Sick Doll 
YouTube - tchaikovsky sick doll

and The Doll's Funeral
YouTube - tchaikovsky doll's funeral

How twisted to compose music for a child's doll who got sick and died : )


----------



## Johnny Thunder

"Jesus Frankenstein" 
"Mars Needs Women"
"Werewolf Baby"
"Virgin Witch"
"Werewolf Women of the S.S."
"The Man Who Laughs"

- All by Rob Zombie


----------



## Spooky1

Dave Matthews - Grave Digger


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hey Haunti, here's a few more:

The Damned “Plan 9, Channel 7”
Kate Bush “Hammer Horror”
Devin Townsend- "Vampira"
Squirrel Nut Zippers – “The Ghost of Stephen Foster”
The Cramps "I Was a Teenage Werewolf"
Elvira "Monsta Rap," "Zombie Stomp," and "Haunted House"
Toto Coelo – “Dracula’s Tango”
The Rattles – “The Witch”
The Creepshow – “Zombies Ate Her Brain”
The Groovie Ghoulies – “The Beast With Five Hands”


----------



## Mortissanguine

Okay, really long lists...hopefully this ain't a repeat

"The Darkness" by Zombie Girl
"Digging in the Dirt" Peter Gabriel (seriously twisted song with a happy sound)
"Good ol' Days" Weird Al


----------



## Johnny Thunder

"Halloween Confusion"
"The Eve of Halloween"
"Trick or Treat"
"Blackula's Dub"
"Cult on the Rise"
"Jungle Halloweird"
"A Coffin At Your Door"
"Belize Ol' Hag"
"Tonight is the Night"
"African Spell"
"Trick or Treat Tale"

- all by Evan Belize


----------



## scarymovie

Wow that is a long list of music lol!


----------



## Sparky_the_spook

"Dead Is The New Alive" - by Emilie Autumn


----------



## DarkLore

Ya'll lost me long before now. I'd suggest putting a music list up for a vote...top 50 make a stickied list, and the rest get cleared out til a new vote the following year. 

And another list for best sound effects.


----------



## Hauntiholik

DarkLore said:


> Ya'll lost me long before now. I'd suggest putting a music list up for a vote...top 50 make a stickied list, and the rest get cleared out til a new vote the following year.
> 
> And another list for best sound effects.


It's a list. What's there to vote on?
Your suggestion implies that the time I've taken to type in and maintain 569 records was a waste. 
Thank you.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I love music and I love Halloween, so thank you Haunti for taking on this cool project.


----------



## Zombie-F

Here's some of mine:

Blitzkid: Pumpkin Patch Murders
Calabrese: Midnight Spookshow
Koffin Kats: Chainsaw Massacre
Koffin Kats: Vampire's Curse
Koffin Kats: Graveyard Tree
Koffin Kats: Graveyard Tree III
Louis Armstrong: Skeletons in the Closet
Scurvy Bastards: HalloweenTown
Scurvy Bastards: The D Song (A Zombie Showtune)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Spectremen – “George”, “Bleed for Me”


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Spectremen - "72 Inches Down"
The Guess Who - "Clap for the Wolfman"


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nervous Norvus – “Stoneage Woo”
Billy Ford & The Thunderbirds “The Monster”
Sheldon Allman – “Amongst My Souvenirs”
Bobby Pickett – “Monster Minuet”
Buchanan & Ancell – “Meet The Creature”
Louis Prima – “Mr. Ghost Goes to Gown”
The Ghouls – “Dracula’s Theme”


----------



## bobzilla

Ministry - Everyday is Halloween


----------



## Hauntiholik

The list has been updated


----------



## The Creepster

What about "cry Little Sister" by Seasons After

By The Misfits

Night of the Living Dead 
Skulls
Blood Feast
London Dungeon

By Slayer

Angel Of Death
World Painted Blood
Crypts Of Eternity
Skeletons Of Society 

By Pantera

Slaughtered
Great Southern Trend Kill

Now if you want some really good and BRUTAL music I can post those as well...but it would probably offend Like Morbid Angel, EnTombed , Unleashed, Funeral...oh so much BRUTALITY so little time


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Wow, don't know how I've missed this post since becoming a member..great resource....good music = good props. Thanks for maintaining the list


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

I'll add one of my favorite prop building tunes...Red Ryder, Lunatic Fringe


----------



## Spooky1

Garbage - Bleed Like Me'
Pink Floyd - Run Like Hell
The Police - Spirits in the Material World
The Pretenders - Night in My Veins
Sting - Saint Augustine in Hell 
Sting - Ghost Story
Gaelic Storm - The Devil Down Below
Jethro Tull - Witches Promise
Queeens of the Stone Age - Burn The Witch


----------



## Petronilla

Bach- Tocotta En Fugue (please excuse my spelling)


----------



## Hauntiholik

Petronilla said:


> Bach- Tocotta En Fugue (please excuse my spelling)


Thanks! It's already on the list.


----------



## cyclonejack

Wow! What a list! What a resource! Finding myself spending alot of time investigating and listening to the contents! Thank you very much, though several years late!

Several songs I found missing but are what I consider suitable additions to a great playlist:
Captain Clegg-Honky Tonk Halloween, Day of the Dead
Figure-Beetlejuice (Dubstep mix)
The Ghastly Ones-Los Campiones del Justicios
Alice Cooper-Feed My Frankenstein


----------



## CelticWitch

I tend toward the classics...this is MY playlist!
Season of the Witch—Donovan
Evil Woman—Santana
Spooky—Atlanta Rhythm Section
Devil Woman—Cliff Richards 
Monster Mash—Bobby Pickett
Bad Moon Rising—CCR
Black Magic Woman--Santana
That Old Black Magic—Frank Sinatra
Jeepers Creepers—Billie Holiday
The Adams Family Theme 
I Put A Spell On You--CCR
Purple People Eater—Ray Stevens
Love Potion No. 9--Herman’s Hermits
Witch Doctor—Ray Stevens
The Munsters Theme—Rob Zombie
The Time Warp—Rocky Horror Picture Show
Superstitious—Stevie Wonder
Witchcraft—Frank Sinatra
People Are Strange—The Doors 
Witchy Woman—The Eagles
The Blob—The Five Blobs
Werewolves of London—Warren Zevon
Looking to add on this year, any suggestions?


----------



## Hauntiholik

CelticWitch said:


> Looking to add on this year, any suggestions?


HauntForum Halloween Music List - Top 1000


----------



## GKling

I was reviewing the Sticky Halloween 1000 List (GREAT, btw), and noticed a credit to Leon Redbone for 'The Witch Queen Of New Orleans'. Being a fan of him, I looked it up, and could not find any reference of Leon doing it. Instead, a band called just 'Redbone' has credit for it. Just thought I'd point it out.
But speaking of LEON Redbone, this is on my haunt building playlist: 





From the DOTD Remake. Gotta love it:





Another from my haunt building playlist. 'Ha Ha You're Dead' by Green Day:





And:





And:


----------



## GKling

And:
Frank Zappa - Torture Never Stops 





And:
Zombie Jamboree





And:
peter tosh vampire





And:
Grateful Dead - Friend of The Devil 





(Getting tired of typing 'And'):
Goblin - L'alba dei morti viventi (from Dawn of the Dead) featuring Goregirl-Approved Zombie Films


----------



## GKling




----------



## Offwhiteknight

Here's two out of left field. 

How about from the world of pro wrestling? The entrance theme for the Undertaker is cool as is (in a totally different way) the entrance theme for Gangrel. Other possibilities might include that of Kane among others.


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

I usually use theme's from horror movies. Those are usually pretty good. 
And I usually love gothic type music. That always suits the mood for me.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625

I know this is an old thread, but seeing how it's been recently revived, I have a few songs to add to the list. I've read through the whole thread so I (hopefully) won't repeat any, but if I do, I apologize in advance.

Zombie Dance, Welcome To My Nightmare, and Years Ago/ Steven/ The Awakening-by Alice Cooper
"The Munster's" Theme-by MX-80 Sound
Haunted-by Poe
I Eat Cannibals- by Total Coleo
Lunatic Fringe- by Red Rider
This Is Halloween and Sweet Dreams Are made Of These-by Marilyn Manson
Zombie A Go-Go-by Voodoo Church
Zombie Love and Spiders Are Fun-by Davey Dickens 
Boogie Man-by Aerosmith
We Are The Ones, Creepy Crawler, Bleeder, I Want It, Creature Of The Night, and Dance Of The Deadless Corpse-by Zombie Girl
The Cockroach That Ate Cincinnatti-by Rose & The Arrangement
Spooky, Scary Skeletons-By Andrew Gold
Nature Trail To Hell-by Weird Al Yankovich
Sally's Song-by Amy Lee (from the"Nightmare Revisited" soundtrack)
Comin' Back For More"-by C. W. McCall
The Uninvited and A Tale of Two Sisters- By Christopher Young (from "The Uninvited" soundtrack)
Theme from "Halloween"- by Claudio Simonetti
Hexentanzplatz (Witches Dance Floor)- by Clay Layton
Zombie- by The Cranberries
Zombie- by Miser (a cover of The Cranberries)
All Hail The Horror Host- by The Creeping Cruds
Vampire Surfin' Girls- by Da Yoopers
Demon's Eye- by Deep Purple
My Immortal and Haunted- by Evanesence
Hypnotized and Black Magic Woman- by Fleetwood Mac
Young Frankenstein-A Transylvanian Lullaby- by John Morris
Theme to "Don't Go Into The Woods"- by H. Kingsly Thurber
The Well, Before You Die You See The Ring, This Is Going To Hurt, and Burning Tree- by Hans Zimmer (from "The Ring/ Ring 2" soundtrack)
Attack Of The cannibal Businessmen- by Higsons
Dracula (Night Journeys)- by John Williams
Creepy Doll and RE:Your brains- by Jonathan Coulton
Lil Red Riding Hood- by Laura Gibson
Sweet Dreams Are Made Of These- by Emily Browning
Melancholia, Lenore, and Annabel Lee- by Nox Arcana
You're A Vampire- by One Eyed Doll
Careful With That Axe, Eugene- by Pink Floyd
Pet Sematary- The Ramones
Bridge Of Sighs- by Robin Trower
Science Fiction Double Feature- from The Rocky Horror Picture Show
Creature With The Atom Brain- by Rory Erikson and The Aliens
Eller- by Urban Inbreed
Tubular Hell- by Van Helsing's Curse
Witchy Woman- by Kristen Chenoweth
Witches Song- by Juliana Hatfield (from "The Craft" soundtrack)
Island Of The Zombie Women- by Thee Vampire Guild
Day Of The Dead and Cannibal Buffet- by Voltaire
Werewolves Of London- by Warren Zevon
All Hallows Eve, Rhumbaziod, Witches Theme, Dear Dr. Frankenstein, Cemetery Boogie and others- By Witches In Bikinis


----------



## GKling

Too Much Blood: The Stones


----------



## GKling

Creature Feature: The Greatest Show Unearthed





Floence and The Machines: My Boy Build Coffins





Ernest Tubb: Drivin' Nails In My Coffin





Frank Zappa: Goblin Girl


----------



## Schizodeluxe

Apologies for any repeats here and I do shuffle them on random when they are played but heres my playlist which I chop and change every year for my halloween party. Some of these artists are very conducive to Halloween eg Rob Zombie and Alice Cooper but some tracks I add for a the party vibe as well which still fits in with Halloween. I do try to pick stuff that's not just Halloweeny lyrically but musically too and I throw in some of these 1 minute scary fillers that Rob Zombie And Wednesday 13 like to use on their albums. And yes, I do lean a little towards the heavier side of things which really fits Halloween very well 

Alice Cooper - Pick Up The Bones
Alice Cooper - Somewhere In The Jungle
Alice Cooper - Feed My Frankenstein
Alice Cooper - Run Down The Devil
Annihilator - Demon Code
Annihilator - Maximum Satan
Annihilator - The Nightmare Factory
Annihilator - Sounds Of Horror
Annihilator - Time Bomb
Anthrax - Fight Em Til You Cant
Black Label Society - Life Birth Blood Doom
Devildriver - Revelation Machine
Devin Townsend - Vampira
Fear Factory - Cars (originally by Gary Numan)
Fear Factory - Linchpin
Fear Factory - Metallic Division
Ghoul - Ghoul Hunter
Ghoul - Into The Catacombs
Ghoul - Psychoplasm
Ghost - Death Knell
Ghost - Ritual
Ghost - Satan Prayer
Ghost - Stand By Him
Godsmack - Vampires
Grip Inc - Built To Resist
Iron Maiden - Fear Of The Dark
Iron Maiden - The Number Of The Beast
King Diamond - Darkness
King Diamond - Halloween
King Diamond - The Ritual
King Diamond - The Spiders Lullaby
Marilyn Manson - No Reflection
Megadeth - Go To Hell
Megadeth - Prince Of Darkness
Metallica - All Nightmare Long
Metallica - Devils Dance
Metallica - Of Wolf And Man
Metallica - The Thing That Should Not Be
Ministry - 99 Percenters
Ministry - Just One Fix
Ministry - Scare Crow
Monster Mash (rock version)
Murderdolls - Dawn Of The Dead
Murderdolls - Dead In Hollywood
Pantera - It Makes Them Disappear
Pantera - Avoid The Light
Probot - Sweet Dreams (feat. King Diamond & Dave Grohl)
Prong - Snap Your Fingers, Snap Your Neck
Queens Of The Stone Age - Monster In The Parasol
Rammstein - Du Hast
Rammstein - Links 2-3-4
Rage Against The Machine - Bullet In The Head
Rage Against The Machine - Fistful Of Steel
Rage Against The Machine - Vietnow
Rob Zombie - Blur The Technocolor
Rob Zombie - Call Of The Zombie
Rob Zombie - Demon Speeding
Rob Zombie - Dragula
Rob Zombie - Electric Head pt.1
Rob Zombie - Electric Head pt.2
Rob Zombie - HOuse Of 1000 Corpses
Rob Zombie - Iron Head
Rob Zombie - Living Dead Girl
Rob Zombie - More Human Than Human
Rob Zombie - Return Of The Phantom Stranger
Rob Zombie - Scum Of The Earth
Rob Zombie - Sick Bubblegum
Rob Zombie - Sinners Inc
Rob Zombie - Super Charger Heaven
Rob Zombie - The Devils Rejects
Rob Zombie - The Lords Of Salem
Rob Zombie - Two Lane Blacktop
Rob Zombie - Werewolf, Baby
Rob Zombie - What
Slayer - Bloodline
Slayer - Gemini
Slayer - Spill The Blood
Smashing Pumpkins - Zero
Static X - Behemoth
Static X - Destroyer
Static X - Goat
Static X - Push It
Static X - Tera-Fied
Static X - Terminal
The Misfits - Halloween
Type O Negative - All Hallows Eve
Type O Negative - Black No. 1
Wayne Static - Around The Turn
Wayne Static - Assassins Of Youth
Wayne Static - Chrome Nation
Wednesday 13 - Calling All Corpses
Wednesday 13 - Coming Attractions
Wednesday 13 - Curse The Living
Wednesday 13 - Get Your Grave On
Wednesday 13 - Ghost Stories
Wednesday 13 - Haunt Me
Wednesday 13 - House By The Cemetary
Wednesday 13 - Looks What The Bats Dragged In
Wednesday 13 - Post Mortem Bordom
Wednesday 13 - Put Your Death Mask On
Wednesday 13 - The Dixie Dead
Wednesday 13 - Too Fast For Blood
White Zombie - Intro / Psycholoholic Slag
White Zombie - Thunder Kiss '65


----------



## easycraig

a new one for this year.... lol... corny as hell but the kids love it and its pretty damn catchy once you give it a few listens..... (sorry if its already been posted)

the Fox ( what does the fox say?)


----------

